# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Comment inciter collgues  stocker sur server avec un gag.

## Oppenheimer

Bonjour,

J'ai un travail partiel comme rceptionniste,  ct de celui d'informaticien.

Dans le job de rceptionniste, j'ai des collgues qui me font le plaisir de stocker leurs dossiers et fichiers... *sur le Bureau!*

J'ai invit 2 fois  stocker sur server, pour une meilleure scurit et un accs possible aussi depuis ailleurs, (mais pour un priv, il conviendrait de mettre sous Documents).

De plus, une des collgue aime bien mettre son fond d'cran personnel,  la place du pont de Windows 7, homogne et sombre, favorable pour voir.

-Donc aprs avoir invit collgues  stocker  l'endroit idoine et prvu, sans raction, je les in_c_ite...

-J'ai donc dplac un des ces joyeux raccourcis FireFox au centre de l'cran, que j'ai laiss cliqu (en vidence), pris une capture de l'cran, je l'ai insre dans Word, j'ai fait clic droit, enregistrer l'image (dans mon dossier), ai j'ai choisi a comme arrire-plan du bureau!..

Effet garanti: On essaye de remettre le joyeux raccourci FireFox (icne de programme que j'avais pourtant dj mise en barre des tches) avec les autres fichiers: il ne bouge videmment pas! Et un dplacement de dossier va laisser son double derrire lui.

----------


## Invit

Une blague vieille comme windows 95  :;):

----------

